# X1950pro 512mb agp version clock



## Morgoth (Aug 14, 2007)

hi there is there anny one that got a overlocked x1950 pro 512mb?

mine is at core 627mhz mem 776 ( som times 790 not stable after 40min )

when i set the core to 634 it crashed my temps are low 

GPU  (MIN/MAX/AVG): 36c 50c 38c

GPU environment  (MIN/MAX/AVG): 42c 63c 46c

is there a way to get over 634mhz with out crashing


----------



## casper250c (Aug 14, 2007)

What are you using to overclock it?  

I tried ATI Tool on mine and it did the same I don't know why but it don't seem to be compatible I had the same problem over 634 it would crash..  I use the OVERDRIVE in ATI now and can easily get 650 core and as high as 799 (1598) memory, I could probably go farther but see no need since my CPU is bottle necking me already


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2007)

Unfortunatley the answer is no.  634 is the limit on x1950 cards because there is no way to supply it more voltage.  I know there is a thread on TPU with different bios' but I doubt there is anything for your card.  It would be worthwhile to take a look though:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=25301


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 14, 2007)

hmmm my cart got 2x 4pin power connectors on it not enough power?
i use atitool 0,27 
i give overdrive a try

i have readed that topic before i have no idea how to instal that bios :S


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

Give Overdrive a try... worked for me, got my RAM right up to what 780 or something stable. Still... don't have it installed at the moment due to testing out 7.8's. Still not working for me.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

i just tried overdrive wont go higher then 621 core even didt even stay at 627


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

Crapsticks and crapass!  What driver version are you on? I find the 7.8's are _really_ bad for me, give me complete system lag and utter frame loss in games. I think I'm the only one with this. You, however, may find they're much better. Improvements to Overdrive are in this release.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm using 7,7 ccc and atitool 0,27


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

Worth trying out the 7.8's?


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

i never heard abouth 7,8 only the beta version so the final version is released?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah man, only yesterday too! 7.8


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

i give it a try tomorow and see wat it does

btw talking abouth frame lost wats ur fps in a high end game like half-life 2 ?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

With the 7.7's installed I get 35 minimum, 80 average and 180+ maximum. When using the 7.8's these halve. Or net graph lies and says 60 to 80 average when I'm lagging out all over the screen. Really hard to play. 



I run my games at 1680 x 1050 with High quality textures (apart from Reflections) with 4xMSAA and Triliner Flitering. HDR enabled. All recommended settings.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

dude u sould be proud on those fps i never reash those fps 

on half-life 2 source engine games i get from 10 minium 30 avg and 67maxium every thing on high settings 

lost planet around 18-30fps high settings


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't get me wrong - I'm extremely pleased with how my X1950 Pro performs with the 7.7's. What I'm completely disappointed in, and slightly pissed off about is the fact I seem to be the only one (on these forums) having an opposite effect when updating to the 7.8's. Everyone else seems to be enjoying a decent update when I'm going backwards and having performance issues. 

Story of my life... in a sense.

That's why I'm really interested to see if you have the same issue or if they work better for you. Which is what I'm hoping!


----------



## casper250c (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry friend I was partially wrong  it's not OverDrive sorry bout that I used it was RivaTuner and its 648 core 796 (1593) memory, BUT I'm not joking about the clocks, I don't know why it works it just does..

I do use AtiTool to watch temps though and while playing CS:S it never goes over 54c with everything on high..

InnocentCriminal can you explain to me how this happens?


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

You may just have a really good GPU. Could be one of the best from the waffer it was cut from. Not all CPUs (and in this case GPUs) are made equal. Even though they could come from the same waffer - one could withstand higher clocks than the other.

As for the RAM, could be the same deal. You could also have great airflow in your case and the ambient temperature in your room could be ideal. Could be a lot of these things or all 

I'll have to try to see how far I can get mine once I've reformatted and tweaked.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

oh hell gona give RivaTuner a try


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

can you tell me how the hell u got that core ? i tryd rivatuner
but stil keeps crashing after 634


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't forget he's got the HIS IceQ version which has this massive HSF on it instead of the crappy stock crap.






Image courtesy of Hexus.net

I'm sure that allows it to attain a higher clock speed for sure, or could be one factor as to why.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

this is mine





but my fan and exost on that cart are on the other side 
i also got a extra 90x90 fan blowing at the cardt


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

You have the same card as I do... I freaking hate that stock cool... the robot woman freaks me out and she's too bloody loud! I plan on watercooling once I've got all the parts I need. 

What d'you mean by exost, d'you mean exhaust?


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

yes exhaust is on the right side and fan on left side + extra 90x90 fan blowing at it keeping temps low at 37c


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm with you now... I expect that extra fan helps with temps. I only have small windows in my case to allow better airflow directly to the fan on the heatsink. Can't wait to get my dremel working again so I can get my waterblock on it.


----------



## casper250c (Aug 15, 2007)

Morgoth to be honest I don't know how it let me get that high, I just started slowly bumping up the clocks and testing temps when I decided it was stable and no artifacts I bumped the clocks up higher and tested again..  All in all it took roughly 4 hours of bumping and testing and finally I stopped at those speeds because if I can't play everything at that level then I have the wrong card..  This is the exact reason I'm looking to build something a little newer since my CPU and RAM are holding the potencial of this card back..

Like InnocentCriminal said though mine is the HIS IceQ Turbo model they ship guaranteed  
to overclock to at least 620 core (stock 587) 1540 memory (stock 1480) and run cool while doing it..  

Why mine goes as high as it does I have no clue but it runs rock solid and stable with zero artifacts I sure as hell am not going to complain though..  I was quite serious when I asked how and why mine does that it was not to be a smartass in anyway because as far as I had known there was the 634 barrier which I had obviously passed..


----------



## erocker (Aug 15, 2007)

I have no idea how that card can be stable with those clocks and the x1950's voltage table?  I don't believe it.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

meh gona wait fo hd2900pro agp version 
or if anny one got a good readme step by step how to do a voltmod or bios mod


----------



## casper250c (Aug 15, 2007)

erocker I can understand why you don't beleive it because I am skeptical about it also and why I asked how, all I can tell you is thats what it's at and there don't seem to be any negative effects..

Can anyone here who is more knowledgeable come up with some clue?

currently Iam running the artifact checker in atitool I will add an image here later after it runs for a good while


----------



## cdawall (Aug 15, 2007)

run some benchies on it


http://hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?hardwareId=GPU_1035&name=Radeon+X1950+Pro+512mb+(181)


according to HWBOT thats a hell of an oc BENCH it and put it in HWBOT so TPU gets some more points


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

i just runned benchmark forced me to clockdown the core to 614, i have no problems whileplaying hl2 on 627 :S

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=10547131


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

InnocentCriminal said:


> the robot woman freaks me out and she's too bloody loud!



i love that robot woman on it  i made background of her


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 15, 2007)

Whatever floats y'boat dude.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 15, 2007)

lol sheck my 3dmark test


----------



## casper250c (Aug 15, 2007)

Like I said  my machine is limiting my cards performance I only hit 6541 this run although that is with only the drivers that came on the disk..  I've been trying to find a driver set that will make this thing shine but I can't remember half the sites for modded drivers my best so far is this
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10461972
but I can't remember which drivers I used because I've changed them so many times..  1 other odd thing could someone tell me how with almost identical scores in the tests why the link above scored almost 1000 points higher than this 1 below?
http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10551865


this is just an image of 3dmark so you can see it IS running at those speeds and IS the agp pro model
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/6268/seedl2.png


----------



## casper250c (Aug 15, 2007)

If possible could someone post the best performance related drivers they found so far for these cards?


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 16, 2007)

casper250c said:


> Like I said  my machine is limiting my cards performance I only hit 6541 this run although that is with only the drivers that came on the disk..  I've been trying to find a driver set that will make this thing shine but I can't remember half the sites for modded drivers my best so far is this
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10461972
> but I can't remember which drivers I used because I've changed them so many times..  1 other odd thing could someone tell me how with almost identical scores in the tests why the link above scored almost 1000 points higher than this 1 below?
> http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=10551865
> ...


i'm gona try a other way to increas it 
wats the speed of a Pci-E in mhz? 100? mine agp4x is at 88mhz orginal speed 66mhz on agp4x i can easly overclock that to 100mhz


----------



## cdawall (Aug 16, 2007)

Morgoth said:


> i'm gona try a other way to increas it
> wats the speed of a Pci-E in mhz? 100? mine agp4x is at 88mhz orginal speed 66mhz on agp4x i can easly overclock that to 100mhz



oc'ing your bus makes no difference i have had mine rune 1XX before (4x agp card) no difference from stock as far as GPU performance


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 25, 2007)

man 7.8 drvs are buggy for me man..... half the icons don't show up, games are just a black screen.... 7.7 much better
i can get 648/816 no problem... i think i can go higher on mem, but haven't tried yet

btw using Sapphire x1950gt AGP ftw


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 10, 2007)

7.8 Drivers = not compatible with AGP. 7.8 for PCI-E are better than 7.7

AGP FTL, thank you. As mentioned earlier, some chips OC better than others, i have a non-overclocking chip here.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Sep 10, 2007)

Nothing wrong with AGP.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 13, 2007)

ccc 7,9 is great


----------

